#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Changing age for marriage to foreigner?

## Bakah1986

Hello, this is my first post. It is concerning age variations between Thais and farang.

Has anyone ever heard of a legal age woman changing her age on her "paperworks" in order to be married to a significantly older farang? 

I will greatly value any input or experience anyone has with this.

Thanks

Bakah Igalicaluhn

----------


## nidhogg

Year of birth is on the ID card.  Thais take those pretty seriously, and i cannot see anyway it would be possible to change this.

Also, as far as i am aware there is no "differential age" law in thailand, so if the woman is clearly of adult status, no need to do it.

I would look for another, less obvious thing going on, as there is clearly something not legitimate going on.

Be very careful.

----------


## barrylad66

Agree with you nidhogg, can't get my head around the op..

----------


## Pragmatic

> can't get my head around the op..


 The OP might be wanting to marry an underage girl. That's my understanding of it.  :Confused:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> can't get my head around the op..
> 
> 
>  The OP might be wanting to marry an underage girl. That's my understanding of it.


Op says legal age woman.

There are considerations when talking about someone under 18 though.  But i have no interest in giving input if that is the case.

Maybe op would like to clarify?

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> can't get my head around the op..
> 
> 
>  The OP might be wanting to marry an underage girl. That's my understanding of it.


Yep.......

----------


## misskit

Perhaps his fiance told him she was 21. Then when they married, he saw the real date of birth on the paperwork, 35. Wife made a lame excuse to cover the little white lie.

----------


## Bakah1986

Negative on the underage, as stated a legal age woman, allegedly falsifys all her documents to appear older, obtain new Thai and thus foreign documents after marrying an older faring. This seems very bizarre to me as well, but with all things Thai, not completely ot of the question. Just trying to find anyone who has heard of any such foolishness as this.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board...It is what it is...

Are you still there, Bakah?...Spoke too soon...

----------


## Bakah1986

Niskit has it. My 33 year old issan is actually 43.

----------


## Bakah1986

Unless I could be convinced otherwise by some miracle of proof. I am to understand I have been had and move on. We had a great run and she really introduced me to all things Thai and issan.

----------


## Pragmatic

My MiL is actually 2 years older in real age to the date on her ID card. All due to being born in the backwoods before computers came into use and education became compulsory.

----------


## Bakah1986

Understandable. I think it's time to trade in the Yai for a noi

----------


## NZdick1983

> Niskit has it. My 33 year old issan is actually 43.


How ya doing, Bakah... hey, it's a long shot.. but does your nickname refer to "bugger" in Japanese?

My wife always says that... usually when I joke with her..

Anyway, welcome to the board mate :-)

----------


## Bakah1986

Thanks nzdick, Bakah as I understand it is issan for asshole 555

----------


## rickschoppers

The only reason I can see for doing as you have stated is to better her chances if she wanted to move or visit your homeland. There seems to be some discrimination when it comes to very young ladies trying to obtain foreign visas to be with their much older boyfriend. The answer is usually NO by either side of immingration, especially if it is a Thai lady

Welcome to TD..

----------


## Bakah1986

thanks for having me. Have you heard of this happening before Rick?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Seems to me it totally depends on whether you enjoy being with her or not. If so, why ditch a winner because she misrepresented her age (albeit by a decade)?

In some countries, men actually do marry women close to their own age. Seems to work out ok.

Mind you, I've never tried it myself, but there is considerable documentation of same age marriages.

----------


## rickschoppers

Young ladies being refused visas, yes. Changing their age? Many Thais do not tell their true age and foreigners do the same, but I don't know how you would accomplish that legally without an official birth certificate.

----------


## Bakah1986

This is a quote. Pardon the English.
"Believe me Hun.. It happen lots off ppls do this.. But they not gonna show it. Because is cots to jail the person who do this I never see him just passed the paper to my uncle friends and cots me 50.000bath "

----------


## rickschoppers

Money can pretty much get anything done in Thailand.  Or, she will pocket the money, if it is not hers, and say the plan failed.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^Seems to me it totally depends on whether you enjoy being with her or not. If so, why ditch a winner because she misrepresented her age (albeit by a decade)?
> 
> In some countries, men actually do marry women close to their own age. Seems to work out ok.


I was thinking the same; if the lady is nice and you wanna be together being a bit older, a bit more mature, a bit more interesting, isn't a bad thing at all. &, btw, before you start saying something like "but she lied to me...", welcome to Planet Thailand. Oh, and even though I'm far more honest than 95% of the arseholes on this board, I sometimes don't tell my wife 100% of the truth, and I doubt any husband or wife on Planet Earth has ever done so...

Now, of more importance, when she was getting her name changed on her ID cards, did she get any other details changed at the same time???

----------


## Pragmatic

> It happen lots off ppls do this.


 That's not true, as far as I'm aware. Name change is common. People going through a bad spell name change to break the cycle of bad luck.

----------


## Bakah1986

There was (allegedly) a name change involved as well.
I do appreciate her maturity greatly. Perhaps I just have mear noi on the brain. I have told her to give me some time to think about it. Perhaps cooler heads will prevail. Alternatively she actually did get this done back in the day and everybody's happy. The latter I won't believe until I see actual proof or hear more stories of this happening.

----------


## Bakah1986

Let me go back a little ways here. When I had originally met her she didnt tell me she had a husband. Who she is still married to though seperated. She did not tell me she had a son whom she had when she was "15" (quite common yes) these factors combined with the potential age issue create a shitstorm in my head, and I often think that I could do much better for myself.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Let me go back a little ways here. When I had originally met her she didnt tell me she had a husband. Who she is still married to though seperated. She did not tell me she had a son whom she had when she was "15" (quite common yes) these factors combined with the potential age issue create a shitstorm in my head, and I often think that I could do much better for myself.


I agree. Misrepresenting age is one thing; the rest of it is another thing completely.

----------


## Pragmatic

She seems to have lied from dot one.

----------


## rickschoppers

Personally Bakah, I would exit the relationship while you have the opportunity. Telling white lies is a Thai thing that everyone does, but these are not small omissions or little white lies, they are significant. It you can not half-way believe or trust what your partner says, it is not worth the effort.

I divorced my US wife because she was a pathological liar, so just trying to save you some major angst.

----------


## Dillinger

> Perhaps I just have mear noi on the brain


Looks like youve met your match

Sum nam fukkin na.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

I agree with Rick and Davis. Bail out now or suffer a lifetime of grief. You can't trust anything she says.

----------


## Latindancer

> I often think that I could do much better for myself.



Correct. You can. You're in Thailand, remember ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I agree with Rick and Davis. Bail out now or suffer a lifetime of grief. You can't trust anything she says.


Agreed, I hope your losses aren't too great.

----------


## Bakah1986

Yes she did lie from day one. I don't know if I'm overly sympathetic to her struggle but I can kind of sympathize with not wanting to own up to all that right away. (It didn't take me long to find out.) 
However the lying is something I take much more seriously. I would like a woman within my age range -5 or 7 years is ok too, that I can start a family with one day perhaps.

----------


## Neverna

> This is a quote. Pardon the English.
> "Believe me Hun.. It happen lots off ppls do this.. But they not gonna show it. Because is cots to jail the person who do this I never see him just passed the paper to my uncle friends and cots me 50.000bath "


Did she ask you to supply the 50,000 baht?

----------


## rickschoppers

There are millions to choose from in Thailand, and some are actually worth spending some time with. Time to move on since they all have a story to tell.

----------


## Conche

> Niskit has it. My 33 year old issan is actually 43.


I would demand a refund

----------


## Happy As Larry

Not as if it appears to be an issue in this particular instance i do believe there are issues surrounding pensions for surviving spouses if there is a large age gap in certain countries

----------


## Luigi

Don't worry, I'm sure she loves you.  :Smile: 



Kidding of course.

Dump the lying tramp and get some self respect.  :tumbs:

----------


## Iceman123

^
Give him one of yours ya greedy cvnt.
 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neo

> Niskit has it. My 33 year old issan is actually 43.


Shouldn't laugh, but... you know Thai and fakes... bwahaha




> Unless I could be convinced otherwise by some miracle of proof. I am to understand I have been had and move on. We had a great run and she really introduced me to all things Thai and issan.


You know she's got 10 years on the clock unaccounted for and she's started with a lie... 




> Understandable. I think it's time to trade in the Yai for a noi


Yup, why sponsor a cow, when you can buy fresh milk every day  :Wink: 

Just got to ask Bakah, how old are you?

----------


## Neo

Oh, and we need pics before we can give you the full verdict  :ourrules:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I posted one for you already; are you never satisfied???




> Originally Posted by Bakah1986
> 
> 
> Let me go back a little ways here. When I had originally met her she didnt tell me she had a husband. Who she is still married to though seperated. She did not tell me she had a son whom she had when she was "15" (quite common yes) these factors combined with the potential age issue create a shitstorm in my head, and I often think that I could do much better for myself.
> 
> 
> I agree. Misrepresenting age is one thing; the rest of it is another thing completely.


Yeah, but on the brightside, if we can be sure the kid is hers then she probably wasn't born with a cock, and most posters (excluding Willy & Papillion) would agree that's a good thing!  :Smile: 

There's always a silver lining...  :bananaman:

----------


## Pragmatic

I wonder how old she'll tell the next farang she is? Bakah1986, can you ask her to keep us updated please?  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Just got to ask Bakah, how old are you?





> I wonder how old she'll tell the next farang she is? Bakah1986, can you ask her to keep us updated please?


Oh yeah, the clue is in the name.. cheers Prag, on my first cup of tea of the day here  :Wink: 




> Oh, and we need pics before we can give you the full verdict





> ^ I posted one for you already; are you never satisfied???


Pictures from your black book fantasy top ten don't count Betsy... do you mind if I call you Betsy..?   :Smile: 




> There's always a silver lining...


They make the lining out of silver..? No wonder it aint cheap  :Confused:

----------


## tunk

Get out now Bakah. She has lied to you so much already. You will never trust her. And believe me, she will not change.

----------


## Bakah1986

Thanks for all the relevant input. I am currently residing in Canada, and haven't invested too much financially. She has a house and land built by the old farang in Thailand so perhaps she will find her way back to him. That would probably be her best case outcome. As for posting a pic I think I will save her face for the time being. 
Now the mission is beginning to find a mear noi(s). Not sure when my next trip to the los will be, but all the temptation I passed up last time well...

----------


## Pragmatic

I'd go for a Gik rather than a Mia Noi. There's a difference. The shags the same but the costings are different.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Baka it is only  in Cambodia that an age restriction is law stopping young women marrying older non Cambodians.
Not in Thailand.

----------


## jamescollister

All seems a bit strange to me, ID card has a citizen number, stays for life, so no matter what your call yourself, or how old you say you are, that number says who you are.

Sounds like she is legally married and has come up with a story to try and cover it up.
Thais make up story's all the time, if they don't know something, they invent a tale, Amphor weddings are on computer now, so she would get pinged as already married, any passport issued will have her age as per the ID card.

Tread carefully, don't pay kickbacks to get things done, as the documents won't whole up in the national data base for passports, or visas.

Tell her to get a divorce, if she really wants to hook up with you, or just run, starting off with lies, is no way to begin.

----------


## stroller

> I would like a woman within my age range -5 or 7 years is ok too, that I can *start a family* with one day perhaps.


Ok, so that's the key, even if you were to forgive her lies, she would not match what you're looking for.

Only one option: leave her.

----------


## Pragmatic

> any passport issued will have her age as per the ID card.


As per her birth certificate I think you mean?

----------

